# Mysterious Lights



## waltky (Aug 6, 2016)

Prob'ly a spotlight reflectin' off the clouds from a shopping center opening...





*Mysterious light over Gateway Arch stumps St. Louis*
_August 4, 2016  — A light that appeared high over St. Louis' Gateway Arch is perplexing officials._


> The mystery started when an Illinois man shot video of the light early Tuesday morning and shared it with KTVI-TV . After seeing the report, an employee at an Illinois park across the river from the arch took a look at footage from a security camera and also saw the same light.
> 
> The video has been posted on the park's Facebook page.  Mike Buehlhorn, director of the Metro East Parks and Recreation District, says he doesn't know if he believes in UFOs, but "there's something weird with that one."
> 
> ...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 6, 2016)

could be


----------



## Dekster (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks like a couple different aircraft avoiding that thunderstorm to me but who knows.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm sayin' it's the ghost of Stan Musial.

The Rabbi


----------



## Abishai100 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Bright Inspiration: Manic Depression or Mysticism?*

If you dress like this for Halloween, you might be an American who prefers the convenience and charm of a night-light.

Didn't all this start with the _*X-Files*_?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2016)

Someone was up on top of the arch lighting farts.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 19, 2016)

It used to be the possibility of UFO's was at least 'possible' because there were these few scattered photos or the very rare video of some blurry image of 'something' (see the scene in Close Encounters when the public meets with the government). But we are in the era of a billion video cameras recording everything everywhere and we still only have blurry images of 'something'. 

There is no there there.


----------

